# How to make Titlebar transparent in XP ?



## QwertyManiac (Dec 1, 2005)

How can we make the titlebar transparent in XP ?

Is there an applicaton to do that ? or atleast a way to do it manually via *TGTSoft's StyleBuilder* or any other theme maker/editor ?

Plz tell the application that helps do this or a way to do it manually..


----------



## anandk (Dec 1, 2005)

stylexp latest version doz .t with elan !
tweakxp pro 4 doz it too !

so does 'actual windows manager' *www.actualtools.com/articles/detail.php?ID=878

if u want freeware try transbar
*www.snapfiles.com/get/transbar.html


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 1, 2005)

EDIT
I ASKED *TITLE* BAR D00d !
/EDIT

How to use Style XP for this ? I have 3.13


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 1, 2005)

try glass2k,it can make the taskbar or for that matter,any window transparent just by right-clicking on it and setting the transparency.
Link--->*www.chime.tv/products/glass2k.shtml


----------



## anandk (Dec 1, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> EDIT
> I ASKED *TITLE* BAR D00d !
> /EDIT



oops. sorry. "galti se mistek ho gaya "   

try Actual Title Buttons
*www.actualtools.com/titlebuttons/


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2005)

But Glass2k doesnt make titlebar transparent only!

It makes the whole window transparent...

I think there is no s/w, which makes only the title bar ( or including Menu bar & toolbar, but not the whole windo ) transparent like VISTA


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 1, 2005)

in any case it looks coollll!!!


----------



## con_tester (Dec 1, 2005)

Stardocks new Style Vista can do the trick. But its still in beta.
But M8 you can try Beta.
Link:
*www.stardock.com/products/stylevista/download.asp


----------



## Apollo (Dec 1, 2005)

Can someone post a pic of a transparent window, please?  Would like to see how it looks.   Thanks


----------



## bala4digit (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah even i too want that pic!!!....anyways thanks for posting this useful thread Q.M..hmm!!

BYE!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## con_tester (Dec 2, 2005)

So you wanna desktop.
Here it goes.
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/1098/mydesk3jc.th.jpg


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Dec 2, 2005)

You may use Style XP for making it transparent. It has been provided with one of the Digit DVDs. Try it.


----------



## con_tester (Dec 2, 2005)

No UFO007.
He only wants titlebar transparent, not whole window or taskbar.
And strangely can you all see the desktop image i posted above.
I cant see it. So I am giving a link this time.
*img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mydesk6bw.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2005)

the only good possible way to do it is to use Windowsblind 5, which natively per-pixel alpha blending, have a loot my desktop screenshot using WindowsBlind 5 & Arrow skin by Mike bryant, is this what U R talking about

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/5336/desk5fq.th.jpg


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 2, 2005)

Well..thnx for ur suggestions and those cool pics but i wud jus like the titlebar without those transparent-thin-frames around the window though it looks cool... 

See this site for it :
*www.microsoft.com/presspass/presskits/windowsvista/default.mspx

Vista Style

In Style Builder i have seen a way to make objects/things completely transparent by using a special shade of pink for it... Can ve do this for the titlebar too ?


----------



## q3_abhi (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, i installed autopatcher n then whenever i right click on Taskbar, i get a "Transparency" option.
I think it is due  to Powertoys for Windows XP(which is installed by autopatcher).

It is very easy this way becoz u can set the transparency % just by right clicking.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 2, 2005)

con_tester said:
			
		

> Stardocks new Style Vista can do the trick. But its still in beta.
> But M8 you can try Beta.
> Link:
> *www.stardock.com/products/stylevista/download.asp



when i tried to install this software

it throws an error called

DVM is not there( something on those lines))

wats DVM ???


----------



## jay4u (Dec 2, 2005)

Use windowblinds dude... its per pixel alpha blending can be used for doing so... DVM sorry dude i dont know what it is... but will try to find out and get back to you.....

Also i will like to say that using WB 5 may slow down your system because it uses too much memory... only go for it if you have 512 mb RAM or more... apart from that stardock claims that windowblinds have been optimised for running much faster than previous versions...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 3, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> when i tried to install this software
> 
> it throws an error called
> 
> ...


Its not DVM, its DWM ::=> *Desktop Windows Manager*

Its available in Windows Vista. Thats why Style Vista was giving error that DWM is not running!

Actually STyle Vista is not for Windows XP, its for Windows Vista itself!
Read what Stardock hv announced about this application:



> Stardock's StyleVista is a new program designed for Windows Vista. StyleVista is a simple program that lets users customize "Aero", the new Windows Vista environment. Users will be able to set the color and opacity of the foreground and background windows. Future builds will include even more features.


----------



## con_tester (Dec 3, 2005)

But qwerty yaar, If you see the screenshot clearly on microsoft, they have thin transparent borders.
q3_abhi yaar read full post before posting he wants only titlebar tranparent. Not even borders.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok I have seen.. but the WB5 skin doesnt look that good .. its not that smooth..  mebbe ihave to wait


----------

